# Snaps to Malibu Kayaks - My amazing warranty story



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So in November last year, I made a post (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43155) detailing some structural damage to my Malibu X-Factor (large cracks around the four handles). Ultimately, the damage ended up being not only the handles, but the rudder mounts corroded and fell out and the yak was taking on water like nobody's business! After doing a few on-water tests in my parents pool, I found the source of the leak was the seat support false scupper. The top had crushed forming two splits that when gear and person were on board caused an internal fountain filling about 10L/hour into the hull.

At five years old and with the original seller long since out of business, I honestly didn't hold up much hope of anything more than possibly some advice on how to fix it. I contacted BCF head office (as they are now the Australian distributors) and after a short phone call and a request to email some photos, I just had to wait to see if I would hear anything back.

Two days later I get an email from Malibu in the U.S. They've reviewed my photos and come to the conclusion that there is something drastically wrong with my kayak and if I'm ok with it, they'd like to offer me a brand new kayak, of my choosing, as a replacement and for a small fee, I'm welcome to buy back my X-Factor and they'll provide me with instructions and materials to fix it. Needless to say, at this point, my jaw was on the floor. I wondered how on earth a company can offer that kind of replacement warranty AND stay in business. Then it occurred to me that the only way they could is because problems like this must almost never ever happen.

So I've paid the small fee and today I picked up my new Malibu X-13 (photos here: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=45559). The plastic repair kit and new handles are on their way from the U.S. so hopefully the X-Factor will be salvageable and I'll have both an offshore cruise liner and a near-shore run about 

I can not say enough good things about Malibu and their amazing customer service. I especially have to thank Sean and Luis from Malibu for their assistance getting this organised along with the numerous people at BCF that handled things at this end.

I'm looking forward to the maiden voyage this weekend and the long pimping process to follow  At least this time, with the X-Wing, I'll be drilling less holes in the yak


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I remember your post from last year Gav, great to hear there was a happy outcome


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to see they took good care of you,hope she has plenty of mojo.  
With warranty and service like that i wouldn't have second thoughts of buying there product,well done to Sean,Luis and Malibu kayaks.
Clarkey


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

> I'm not saying it hasn't happened,


I'd have to say you're most likely correct. People are quicker to go into print with problems than they are with praises so a lack of tales of woe is a good indication that they're rare.
All the same I reckon HiRAEdd has done very well. That X-Wing looks the goods.
Cheers


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Great result Gavin.
Good work BCF & Malibu.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a good news story. If only all warranty stories ended like that.

I spend $5k on an iron removal filter for my new house and my bathrooms are now orange after 3 months......why do I expect that customer service will let me down??

All companies should take note as to how kayak manufacturers deal with warranty issues, well done Malibu Kayaks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

That is good news Gavin and always good to hear a positive warranty outcome when many are doom and gloom ....this outcome is measuring up to the standard of the viking, and hobie, warranty reputations.


----------



## Melbit (Jun 24, 2008)

Good on you for the positive story and great form from Malibu.


----------

